# Melano/White BF DT Male x's Black Dragon Female



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay... these two spawned on 01/26 and I had fry the next day. I have 6 left and they are doing good. I'm performing 100% daily water changes and feed them BBS twice a day. I use a 2 mil dropper to target feed my fry. Here is a photo of the female and will post one of the male shortly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful!!


----------

